# 9/11 Redemption Sale



## CEM Store (May 2, 2011)

To all of our customers, not just our American customers, but to all of our customers who felt the fear and anger and emptiness that was and is Al Quida and the tyranny of its leader, Osama Bin Laden, this sale is for you.

Regardless of your political or religious affiliations, we can all rejoice at the justice that has been served this last week. It is something that has been in the waiting for almost a decade. Our hearts go out to the tireless efforts of each of the military forces and efforts involved.

In celebration of this great redemption, CEM Products will host a 15% off sale throughout the entire month of May.

In addition, all thermogenic research chemical materials will be 20% off.



Welcome to CEMproducts.com!



CEM


----------



## booze (May 5, 2011)

i like your patriotism. thought more people might say thanks!


----------



## CG (May 5, 2011)

booze said:


> i like your patriotism. thought more people might say thanks!



CEM - true patriotic americans.. all the other guys are camel fuckers lol


----------



## freakinhuge (May 10, 2011)

lol, very funny, and thanks for the sales.


----------



## TwisT (May 10, 2011)

Bump! CEM are good guys. Bless the USA!

-T


----------

